# s2 surmag stilts for sale



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Brand new pair of s2 surmag dual ARM magnesium stilts 24-40 " used for 3 hours not for me $200 pm me if interested Steve


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a good deal but since you talk of the skywalker , i'm really interested of trying them !


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry guys sold


----------

